# Purple Genetics



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

I got a new job and it looks like I will have the money to import some fish so I thought I would ask peoples opinions.

I want to attempt to breed purples. My guess in creating them is using copper and finding the right combo I also think purple has more to do with blue then red. I dont have any genetics to back that up but it seems that when you find a purple betta it 1 is some form of copper or 2 has red wash similiar to what you would find on a blue.

Sample pics of purples (These pictures and fish are not owned by me)


























Discuss:
1. Some crosses that you think might give some purples
2. Your experience with purples
3. Other strains that copper might be used to enhance


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Anybody...?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

purple is hard. :O many have tried, almost all have failed. x-X my Hyde is the closest betta i've seen(in person.) to having purple, but he's just a white and blue marble with red wash. x-X


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Well I was thinking of seeing if martini's mommy had any of her purplish marbles left then import some coppers I will also see about getting mustard gas as Victoria stark said her theory was that the non-reds might produce purples and maybe a red. I think even though it will take many spawns the fry that they produce that are not purple will still be beautiful.


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

So all together these are the crosses I would like to try if I were able to get the fish I wanted for my first crosses. 
Brass x Mustard Gas
Brass x Purple Multi
Copper x Purple Multi
Copper x Mustard Gas

So I would want 1 mustard gas female 1 purple Multi female(although I might purchase 2) 1 Copper Male and 1 Brass Male. 4 Ten gallons and 2 more 2.5 gallons.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Here's the thing.. the pictures of the fish you posted are not purples, they're coppers. It looks like the purple hue on them may just be because of the bad quality of the picture. MM's fish are not purples... they're multicolored. If you see a fish that looks "purple" but has any instances of red or blue on it.. it's just simply not a purple.

When it comes to animals you cannot classify based on phenotype (how it looks on the surface). You have to classify based on the genes... as it stands there is no gene combination that yields purples that breed true. 


With that in mind I'm interested to see what your crosses yield. Copper does some strange things and the one picture of a "true" (or nearly true) purple seemed to have some copper in it.

In all honesty I'm skeptical about purples. There's been a lot of rumors about this and that breeder producing purples but as far as I've been able to find only one picture of a "purple" has surfaced... and that's in an article written in 2003 from a so-so breeder that never updated on her experiments.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

I agree with 1fish2fish......Those are coppers.....I have photographed 1000's of fish and every copper I photograph looks purple in the photo because of the flash....


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=757

purple. :3


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

I do know that the purple in copper is only expressed in the right lighting, but I have seen a evenly colored purple/copper. He was at petco which got me into thinking about purples he looked very similar to the fish above only without the red. I believe the the crosses I listed will still yeild some beatiful fry even if they are not purple. Thanks everybody for the info so far!<3 1fish2fish are you talking about the one bred by Minburi betta? Do you know if this person still breeds, or if he has a website? I have not been able to find anything on him.

On a side note since I will be working with mg , I have a petstore betta who is a mg with minimal yellow on her anal fin. Her ventrals are red I thought that the nr1 surpressed all red on the body. I have had her for about 25 days with no color change of any kind. She is a ct though I dont see how that would have anything to do with it.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Besides that article Lui posted I haven't seen anything else. I wonder if the IBC has any literature on purples. :-/ *scurries off*


----------

